

Want to Record the Cops? Know Your Rights - CapitalistCartr
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2015/04/want-record-cops-know-your-rights

======
honksillet
If a police officer seizes your phone and erases the video, is there a
reliable to restore the video on iOS/android?

~~~
johnchristopher
Photorec:
[http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec](http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec)
TestDisk:
[http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk](http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk)

Be cautious using any software (the OS and any attempts to peek at the card
content) that might write on the SD card as the physical lock of the SD card
is cosmetic and won't prevent the host writing on the card. Mount as read-only
or just clone the device. Actually, cloning the device is the first thing to
do.

